# RPM Tesla - Good Vibes!!



## Lashlee (Feb 20, 2021)

I've purchased a few items from these guys in the last 6 months, with above excellent results! Maybe I'm lucky, or just hitting the stride at the right time but every order has been quickly shipped and arrived well protected. Even in the case with the fender camera covers that didn't fit, Chad was great to deal with! They sent me a label and the return was painless.


----------

